
Device pulls water from dry air, powered only by the sun - ValG
https://phys.org/news/2017-04-device-air-powered-sun.html
======
purrcat259
Thunderf00t video in 3... 2... 1...

~~~
aaron695
"This is a major breakthrough in the long-standing challenge of harvesting
water from the air at low humidity"

It's not practical at high humity (with some exceptions) this is a bit warning
sign.

------
kylehotchkiss
I hope we live to see this thing producible for $2. Even if it works half as
well, this would be a miracle device for the developing world.

Does anybody know the synthesization cost for MOFs? Wikipedia says "MOFs and
zeolites are produced almost exclusively by hydrothermal or solvothermal
techniques, where crystals are slowly grown from a hot solution." which sounds
$expensive$.

------
gozur88
This is a "windtrap" right out of _Dune_. I'm curious how much the MOF costs,
though.

------
keville
(Applauds headline author for avoiding use of "Moisture Vaporator")

